# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Aztec naming of places

## maledictus

I'm from México and I really like the aztec civilization. This is a little guide on how aztecs used to name places. I'm not an expert in nahua, but this is something of what I know. By no means this is a complete guide and the rules can differ in some cases. Examples are the original word of real places, it could be different from today names.

Toponymies are formed by a noun and a prefix or suffix:

SUFFIXES

Select a noun, remove the _tl_, _tli_ or _-lli_, add a suffix.
If monosyllabic, the accent of the word is always in the last syllable. Except _co_, wich is in the penultimate syllable.
In polysyllabics, the accent of the word is in the penultimate syllable. Except _apan_, wich is in the last syllable.

*can/ca* - place _(Coyohuacan, place of those who workship the coyote)_
*tlan* - land/city _(Aztlan, city of cranes)_
*pan*  in, at _(Acapan, at the reeds)_
*co*  in, where _(Mexico, where Mexictli is [workshiped])_
*calco* - house _(Xochicalco, house of flowers)_
*puzalco*  height, hill _(Azcapuzalco, anthill)_
*ixco* - infront _(Cuautlixco, infront the eagles)_
*nepantla*  in the middle_ (Tlalnepantla, in the middle of the earth)_
*apan*  river _(Papaloapan, river of butterflies)_
*tepetl/tepec* - mountain_ (Chapultepec, mountain of crickets)_

PREFIXES

Select a prefix and add a noun, the accent remains in the strong syllable of the noun.
If the noun ends in _lli_, remove the two last letters.

*ixtla* plain _(Ixtlazihuatl, plain  with the shape of woman)_

example NOUNS (Accents are in caps)

*Atl* water
*Acatl*  reed
*CIhuatl*  woman
*chalchiHUItl* - emerald
*chiMAlli* - shield
*COAtl* - snake
*COyotl*  coyote
*cuAUtl*  eagle
*cuaHUItl*  wood, tree
*eHEcatl*  wind
*huiTZIlli* - hummingbird
*miQUIztli* death
*MIztli*  small procionidae
*Ometl*  dawn
*oCElotl*  jaguar
*oCOtl*  pine-tree
*queTZAlli*  feather, also used as limpid, bright
_TEotl_  god (plural, teTEo)
*TEtl*  stone
*TLANtli*  fang
*TOCHtli*  rabbit
*XOchitl*  flower
*yoAlli* - night
*YOlotl* - heart

NOTES

To denote ownership, workship or being holder:
*hua* _(Teteohuacan, place of those with the gods)_
Place this before the suffix or after the prefix.

Augmentative:
*pul* _(Acapulco, where big reeds grow)_
Place this after the noun, if its the last syllable, use pulli instead.

To name the inhabitants from one place:

If the word ends in _-tlan_, remove the suffix and add *TEcatl* (plural, TEca). _Ex. Azteca, from aztlán, Guatemalteca, from Guatemallan._
If the word ends in _-can_ or _pan_, remove the last _n_ and add *NEcatl* (plural, NEca). _Ex. Tlalpaneca, from Tlalpan._


Hope all this it's understandable.

----------


## Gamerprinter

That is helpful! Who doesn't love mezzo American native cultures, or for that matter all native cultures. Have some REP.

GP

----------


## Midgardsormr

Superb! I've crosslinked it with the Cartographic Terminology thread.

And rep from me, too!

----------


## NeonKnight

Gave More rep, because I LOVE me the MesoAmerican stuff. LOVE IT!

----------


## maledictus

Thanks! nice to see you like it, in my next chance, I'll put how to name characters.

----------


## Tracker

Hello:
Thank you for sharing this with us and for providing an addition resource for languages and how places are named.

Tracker

----------


## Milan Neddich

Neat! Nahua is a really cool language, and this is really helpful.

----------


## Vanoitran

Oh my word! Thank you so much, I love Aztec civilization's names, they sound so meaningful and unique. This will help me a ton, I am sure to start an Aztec-themed map soon thanks to you! :Smile:

----------


## Applejack

If u want to create fantasy names with Aztec-sounding influence
use  alot of T,z,x,ui,h and c's.
And keep the single a,e,i,o,u's a bit down compared to the other letters of the alphabet.
You could get something like Uixasli or Iztlichoses, Qutecuiar, Yotzhuidarex.
Lol, aztec names really look alien, but if thats what youre going for, do it.
Surely it sounds creative

----------


## Runninghead

Amazingly thorough- good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Runninghead

Oh, and if you know of any handy resources for Meso-Amercian artwork/decals please share- been disappointed by mr Google Searches so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ThomasR

Maledictus, I will sacrifice ten white bulls (or burn a thousand slave's hearts) to the sun god in your name ! I'm planning a mess american like map in the month to come and your post will be very useful to me.

----------

